# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 16: October 2010



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2010)

This is the monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules.
- Do all of the solves for each event consecutively (no practice solves in between). You must decide that you're doing official solves right before you start the first one. You can redo a solve if you get a computer-related problem.
- You may use any simulator you want (if it supports the puzzle of course).
- *NO MACROS!* You can't do more than one turn per key press.
- Try to keep inspection under 15 seconds.
- I have the right to ask for proof that you are capable of the times you claim.
- For each event, the top 5 people get 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 points in that order. However, a DNF result will never get any points.

Here are some useful simulators:
- Ryan Heise's hi-games.
- Ryan Heise's 3x3 BLD sim.
- Gelatinbrain for many puzzles.
- Jeremy Fleischman's jflySim + qqTimer.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator.
- My jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.
- My qCube.
- My IsoMinxSim.

This competition is over. The results are here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *1x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x2x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 2, 2010)

qq, I'm going to add a My Computer Cube Records page to my sig 

*2x2:* 6.34, 9.22, 8.06, 7.75, 7.19, 8.24, 7.45, 10.21, 6.48, 7.16, 4.74, 4.73 = *7.26*
*3x3:* 20.29, 22.97, 21.70, 24.07, 25.91, 31.97, 23.56, 28.54, 24.31, 25.19, 23.25, 32.84 = *25.15*
*4x4:* 2:12.94, DNF, 2:29.55, 2:27.21, 2:11.71 = *2:23.23*
*1x3x3:* 0.540, 2.675, 0.317, 1.815, 0.247, 12.835, 5.612, 4.820, 8.659, 0.923, 1.241, 0.725 = *2.733* lolpuzzle
*2x2x3:* 4.23, 11.35, 10.22, 14.41, 6.67, 7.58, 8.44, 14.82, 8.70, 14.84, 11.92, 12.39 = *10.65*
*Clock (3x3):* 16.423, 23.314, 18.426, 20.252, 30.286, 19.522, 16.909, 17.612, 18.730, 30.662, 14.981, 14.840 = *19.646*
*Clock (5x5):* 41.917, 44.335, 47.408, 49.343, 40.544, 47.081, 44.444, 46.941, 45.880, 41.355, 53.430, 42.994 = *45.170*
*Clock (10x10):* 3:47.932, 3:26.263, 3:22.379, 3:14.516, 3:21.178 = *3:23.273*
*Megaminx:* 3:40.59, 3:35.19, 3:24.02, 3:13.19, 2:59.06 = *3:24.13* my second ever avg5 on megaminx sim..my first one was for last month's comp 
*Square-1:* 57.25, 52.61, 59.03, 40.13, 1:04.19 = *56.30*


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 3, 2010)

3x3: 16.84, 14.59, 16.02, 15.86, 14.84, 19.41, (22.59), 13.91, 18.64, (13.14), 18.17, 14.48=16.28 PB!
2x2: 4.86, 3.66, 3.45, 4.80, 2.53, 2.00, 2.31, (5.27), 4.81, (1.69), 3.63, 4.05=3.61 lol scrambles


----------



## @uguste (Oct 3, 2010)

3x3x3 : 17.63, 20.25, 17.79, 28.47, 19.34, 21.40, 37.92, 27.89, 38.91, 23.08, 26.08, 21.88 = *24.41* Messing up way too often
2x2x2 : 5.46, 9.05, 9.07, 8.40, 8.54, 7.29, 7.20, 10.14, 14.08, 5.42, 13.04, 5.73 = *8.39* fail
1x3x3 : 0.67, 5.57, 4.48, 0.72, 0.51, 2.14, 4.02, 0.38, 4.52, 0.50, 5.89, 1.22 = *2.44*


----------



## Owen (Oct 8, 2010)

1x3x3: 0.86


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 11, 2010)

*3x3* 19.42, 16.92, (32.59), (15.08), 20.38, 15.39, 20.81, 19.11, 20.38, 24.41, 24.19, 18.89 = 19.99
Comment: Clearly sub-20  I think, it's my PB...

*2x2* 5.31, 6.95, 4.53, (2.05), 4.08, 2.80, 8.44, 5.95, 4.50, (14.53), 14.14, 6.36 = 6.31
Comment: Counting 14 >_> 3.80 avg5 in there


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 13, 2010)

2x2: 4.23, (3.86), 4.29, 4.93, 3.91, 6.88, 4.78, 10.51, 8.88, 6.96, (DNF), 3.96 = 5.93
3x3: 16.41, (14.71), 15.78, (DNF), 14.99, 17.05, 24.28, 20.21, 21.4, 18.80, 16.97, 21.07 = 18.70

My consistency on comp cubes sucks. Capable of way better.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2010)

*4x4x4:* 33.441 36.2 (31.517) 35.097 (37.61) => 34.9127
*5x5x5:* 54.914 (1:00.458) (51.381) 59.917 59.201 => 58.0107
*6x6x6:* 1:43.457 (1:43.159) 1:46.589 1:52.995 (1:57.505) => 1:47.6803
*7x7x7:* 2:42.051 (2:32.377) (2:44.246) 2:41.879 2:36.431 => 2:40.1203
*Megaminx:* (55.000) 55.234 1:06.718 (1:06.988) 1:01.250 => 1:01.0673
*Gigaminx:* 6:49.282 6:37.750 6:28.188 => 6:38.4067
*Helicopter Cube:* 27 (31) 28 30 (26) => 28.3
*Dino Cube:* 8 9 8 7 (10) 9 9 6 9 7 (5) 7 => 7.9
*Skewb:* 17 (27) 15 19 21 13 13 14 14 (8) 16 11 => 15.3
*Super-X:* (1:35[p]) 1:16 1:32[p] 1:08 (45) => 1:18.7
*FTO:* 1:10 (1:22) 1:15 1:11 (1:09) => 1:12
*1x3x3:* 0.21 0.704 (0.058) 0.36 (3.145) 0.566 0.592 0.163 0.154 0.194 0.141 0.601 => 0.3685
*Clock (5x5):* 28.016 27.437 27.453 25.797 26.516 (35.360) (24.812) 27.188 25.500 27.750 28.813 32.922 => 27.7392
*Clock (10x10):* (2:19.047) 2:10.094 2:08.766 (2:01.500) 2:17.859 => 2:12.2397
*Square-1:* 25.750 (39.250) 31.032 25.547 (15.110) => 27.4430
*Pyraminx:* 4.500 4.875 (3.484) 6.125 4.687 3.704 3.969 4.843 4.719 5.188 4.266 (9.937) => 4.6876
*2x3x3:* 8.359 8.719 8.703 7.656 9.344 7.844 7.562 (6.907) 9.609 8.579 (14.141) 9.391 => 8.5766
*2x2x3:* (1.844) 4.547 4.062 3.312 2.907 3.391 2.734 5.156 4.672 3.531 (5.844) 5.078 => 3.9390
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF DNF DNF DNF 3:30.44 => 3:30.44
*2x2x2:* 5.758 8.061 3.147 8.331 3.49 3.082 (11.492) 5.61 3.195 (2.207) 3.693 5.871 => 5.0238
*3x3x3:* (11.878) 8.424 9.806 (8.066) 10.401 9.575 9.746 9.508 9.245 10.717 9.219 11.085 => 9.7726
*Clock (3x3):* 7.760 7.135 7.423 7.380 9.448 8.926 6.984 7.623 8.054 (9.735) (5.701) 6.403 => 7.7136


----------



## MrData (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh noes! I forgot to do this.
I'll put up my results in an hour if it's not over yet.

EDIT: Ah, nevermind. I don't have time. I'll try to remember to do it next month.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2010)

lazy data is lazy 


Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1:* qqwref - 130 points!!!
*2:* uberCuber - 31 points!!
*3:* onionhoney - 10 points!
4: That70sShowDude - 6 points
5: @uguste, Owen, & Yes, We Can! - 4 points

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. onionhoney: 3.610
2. qqwref: 5.0238
3. That70sShowDude: 5.933
4. Yes, We Can!: 6.306
5. uberCuber: 7.263
6. @uguste: 8.392

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 9.7726
2. onionhoney: 16.276
3. That70sShowDude: 18.696
4. Yes, We Can!: 19.990
5. @uguste: 24.410
6. uberCuber: 25.147

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 34.9127
2. uberCuber: 2:23.233

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 58.0107

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:47.6803

[B]7x7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:40.1203

[B]1x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 0.3685
2. Owen: 1.0401
3. @uguste: 2.435
4. uberCuber: 2.7327

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 3.9390
2. uberCuber: 10.650

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.5766

[B]3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: 3:30.44

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. qqwref: 7.7136
2. uberCuber: 19.6455

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 27.7392
2. uberCuber: 45.1698

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:12.2397
2. uberCuber: 3:23.2733

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 7.9

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:12.0

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:38.4067

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 28.3

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:01.0673
2. uberCuber: 3:24.133

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.6876

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 15.3

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. qqwref: 27.4430
2. uberCuber: 56.297

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:18.7
```


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2010)

lazy data is lazy 


Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1:* qqwref - 130 points!!!
*2:* uberCuber - 31 points!!
*3:* onionhoney - 10 points!
4: That70sShowDude - 6 points
5: @uguste, Owen, & Yes, We Can! - 4 points

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. onionhoney: 3.610
2. qqwref: 5.0238
3. That70sShowDude: 5.933
4. Yes, We Can!: 6.306
5. uberCuber: 7.263
6. @uguste: 8.392

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 9.7726
2. onionhoney: 16.276
3. That70sShowDude: 18.696
4. Yes, We Can!: 19.990
5. @uguste: 24.410
6. uberCuber: 25.147

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 34.9127
2. uberCuber: 2:23.233

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 58.0107

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:47.6803

[B]7x7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:40.1203

[B]1x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 0.3685
2. Owen: 1.0401
3. @uguste: 2.435
4. uberCuber: 2.7327

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 3.9390
2. uberCuber: 10.650

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.5766

[B]3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: 3:30.44

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. qqwref: 7.7136
2. uberCuber: 19.6455

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 27.7392
2. uberCuber: 45.1698

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:12.2397
2. uberCuber: 3:23.2733

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 7.9

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:12.0

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:38.4067

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 28.3

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:01.0673
2. uberCuber: 3:24.133

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.6876

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 15.3

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. qqwref: 27.4430
2. uberCuber: 56.297

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:18.7
```


----------

